# Welche Leistung einer Saugpumpe für einen Skimmer?



## roddon (26. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Teichexperten,

Ich hoffe, ein paar von euch erfahrenen Teichexperten können mir Tipps zu einer Pumpe für meinen Skimmer geben.

Ich habe einen Teich mit 10m³ Inhalt und 30m² Oberfläche. 

Nun würde ich mir gerne einen Skimmer zulegen, da sich mäßig viel organische Materialien auf der Wassweroberfläche sammeln. In Frage kommen Standfilter wie zum Beispiel der AquaSkim 40. Ich filtere über ein 2m² großes Pflanzenbecken, in das ich gerne das vom Skimmer abgesaugte Wasser einlassen würde.

Nun meine Frage: *Welche Leistung für die Ansaugpumpe empfehlt ihr mir?*

Benötigt ihr dazu noch weitere Angaben?

Vielen Dank - roddon.


----------



## michor (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Leistung einer Saugpumpe für einen Skimmer?*

Hallo roddon,

Oase empfiehlt für dieses Gerät mind. 4.000 Liter/h Pumpleistung, andernfalls kann der Skimmer gar nicht heruntergesaugt werden und somit kein Wasser einziehen (zumindest nicht über den Rand, wie es gedacht ist).

Diese Erfahrung haben wir auch feststellen müssen. Wir haben eine 10.000 Liter Pumpe, vo dessen Eingang ein V-Adapter angeschlossen ist (schon nicht ganz ideal, leider). 

Die eine Seite hat einen Filterkorb, die andere Seite den Skimmer angeschlossen. Die Leistung ist etwa 40/60 aufgeteilt, sodass geschätzte 6.000 Liter durch den Skimmer gehen (ohne Verluste durch die Druckseite etc. abzuziehen). Damit läuft er aber ideal und hat keine Probleme "seinen Job zu machen".

Ein wichtiger Hinweis: Ich bin absoluter Laie...deshalb ist das auch nur meine Erfahrung mit unserem AquaSkim!


----------



## roddon (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Leistung einer Saugpumpe für einen Skimmer?*

Hallo,

danke für die Erfahrungswerte, Michor.

Mit welchen Pumpen wird dieser Skimmer sonst noch so von euch betrieben?

Irgendwie befürchte ich, dass so eine starke Pumpe für meinen kleinen Teich überdimensioniert ist. Funktioniert denn ein Pflanzenfilter, wenn die Strömung so stark ist? Reißt es dann nicht die abbauenden Bakterien von allen Oberflächen weg?
Ist es eine sinnvolle Option, die Pumpe für den Skimmer nur bei Bedarf laufen zu lassen?

Wäre diese Pumpe ein passender Kandidat:
"ECO Teichpumpe Supernova FTP-4600 (4500 l/)" ?

Danke - roddon.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Leistung einer Saugpumpe für einen Skimmer?*

ich haben einen AquaSkim 40 mit einer Meßner eco-x 4500 

Ist aber Minimum (geht aber),.. ich habe den Skimmer auch etwas "angebohrt" dann liegt er 10mm tiefer,..

Und braucht daher nicht allzuviel Strom,..

mfG.


----------



## roddon (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Leistung einer Saugpumpe für einen Skimmer?*

Hallo Vespabesitzer,

Ich habe jetzt die gleichen Teile wie du und bin mit der Saugleistung noch nicht 100%ig zufrieden. 

würdest du bitte kurz erklären, an welcher Stelle man bohren müsste, damit er tiefer liegt?

Danke - roddon.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Leistung einer Saugpumpe für einen Skimmer?*

Hey rod,.. 

ich habe gerade mal nachgeguckt,.. mein Oase Skimmer hat innen VORHER 4 Löcher / Schlitze, in der Innenwand,.. hier habe ich ca. 5mm höher
nochmal 4 Löcher,.. (INNEN!)  mit ca. 3mm Bohrer gebohrt,..

Das hat bei mir schon gereicht,..

Die Tage waren die original Löcher etwas "zugesüfft",.. folge ist dann, dass das Skimmerrohr aufschwimmt und er zwischen dem Schwimmrohr
und dem Standrohr Wasser zieht,.. musste dann den Ring einmal abspülen.

Ich bin das "Bohrerexperiment" eingegangen... muss aber jeder für sich selbst entscheiden P 

mfG. Micha


----------



## Scheiteldelle (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Leistung einer Saugpumpe für einen Skimmer?*

also ich habe einen 160ér Schwimmskimmer mit Reduzierring auf 110ér Rohr; diese die für die Wand benutzt werden können. Er geht in einen Ultrasieve, der die Wassermenge reduziert, wenn der Filter voll läuft. Meine Übergangs oder auch Notfallpumpe fördert maximal 2400 Liter die Stunde bei 0 Metern und dabei funktioniert der Skimmer noch durchgehend. Wenn der Filter "bremst" ist der Wasserfilm, der über die Skimmerkante läuft noch ca. 3 mm dünn aber er zieht noch.
Ich hoffe das ist zu verstehen.
Gruß Maik


----------



## tobi16 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Leistung einer Saugpumpe für einen Skimmer?*

hallo,
sorry dass ich mich mit meinem Kram dazwischen schalte, also ich habe eben eine Ärger-Odysee mit nem Skimmer hinter mir.
Es ist einer den man  schwimmen lässt, mit einer Kette ein Korb mit Steinen drin soll ihn nach unten ziehen, damit er die richtige Standhöhe mit dem Wasser hat.

Der Korb ist befüllt mit Kieselsteinen nicht schwer genug gewesen und die Steine sind raus gefallen... Der Fangkorb der schwimmen soll ist ja an der kette festgemacht, aber seitlich, so dass der Korb eigentlich automatisch immer schief im Wasser hängen muss.

Da der Boden des Teichs uneben ist , ist es schwer die Länge der Kette genau so einzustellen, dass es passt. Es geht eigentlich überhaupt nicht. Ich hab dann nochmal Kiesel reingetan und zwei größere Steine oben auf gepackt und mit Klebeband festgemacht.

Hat nix geholfen am Ende hing der Korb um 90° schief an der Kette und ein großer Stein war noch am Klebeband...
Jedenfalls bin ich schier wahnsinnig geworden, die Teile sind irgendwann davon geschwommen und der Korb mit den Steinen war total schräg gehangen

Nun bin ich auch auf den Aqua Skim 40 gestoßen, der hat ja eine Standsäule. Vielleicht lässt sich dieser Skimmer besser installieren, aber im Prinzip macht er auch nix anderes wie der Ketten-Skimmer- und solange man nicht selber mitten im Teich steht um das zu installieren führt wohl  auch dieser zu einer Geduldsprobe.

Jetzt bin ich am überlegen,, ob der Kettenskimmer ein Witz sein soll oder ob ich ihn solange modifiziere, bis er funktioniert... was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Leistung einer Saugpumpe für einen Skimmer?*

Hallo Kettenmann,.. 

war wohl ein Griff in das Klo  ..

welchen hast du denn genau ?? (Photos!)  Ich habe mir als "Zusatzskimmer" für den Herbst
auch noch einen zweiten Schwimm-Skimmer gekauft,..

allerdings hat der a.) Gewichte seitlich und b.) auch 3 Schwimmkörper für den Auftrieb.

Bei dem Standskimmer ist es genausowichtig, dass dieser absolut gerade steht,.. sonst "eiert" das Schwimmrohr-Stück nur rum,..

Hat dein Schwimm-Skimmer nur ein Rohr oder ein zweites, was sich noch etwas anpasst ??
wenn mit "anpassen", dann würde ich es mal mit einer festen Montage probieren,..

mfg.


----------



## tobi16 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Leistung einer Saugpumpe für einen Skimmer?*

das ist dieser hier, er passt die letzen 10 cm Wasseroberfläche natürlich schon an und hat einen Styropor Ring innen drin- aber auf dem Bild hängt die Kette in der Mitte des oberen Korbs- in Wirklichkeit an der Seite - das kann so nicht gehen.
Im Prinzip würde ich das hinbiegen können, auch den Korb unten mit Beton ausgießen, damit da nix mehr schief gehen kann , die Frage ist also, ab es generell vernünftig ist, denn das mit dem unebenen Boden ist schon blöd, da ist dein Skimmer sicher besser (hab ich schon gesehen, er hat seitlich drei Schwimmer...)

Wer hat Rat, soll ich modifizieren oder was anderes gucken?
ich will jedenfalls nicht wie das HB Männchen enden


----------



## zickenkind (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Leistung einer Saugpumpe für einen Skimmer?*

Hallo Tobi,

wie wäre ist es wenn Du die Kette am Schlauch befestigst?? Könnte mir vorstellen das ein kleiner Bewegungs-Spielraum auch nicht verkehrt wäre. Also Kette weg vom Skimmer
und am Schlauch befestigen.

73 Michael


----------



## Vespabesitzer (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Leistung einer Saugpumpe für einen Skimmer?*



tobi16 schrieb:


> das ist dieser hier, er passt die letzen 10 cm Wasseroberfläche natürlich schon an und hat einen Styropor Ring innen drin-



Macht er das wirklich ?? auf dem Bild kann man dass nicht wirklich erkennen,..
nochmal gefragt,..  bleibt der Schwimmkörper (mit Auftrieb durch Styropor) oben und kann sich dann das Aussenrohr trotzdem noch bewegen ??

oder besteht das Dingen nur aus einem Teil,  ...

ich persönlich kenne den nicht,.. wer ist denn der Hersteller,..


----------



## tobi16 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Leistung einer Saugpumpe für einen Skimmer?*

ist aus Polen oder so.. jedenfalls sinds zwei Körper und der äußere schwimmt mit nach oben


----------



## tobi16 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Leistung einer Saugpumpe für einen Skimmer?*



zickenkind schrieb:


> Hallo Tobi,
> 
> wie wäre ist es wenn Du die Kette am Schlauch befestigst?? Könnte mir vorstellen das ein kleiner Bewegungs-Spielraum auch nicht verkehrt wäre. Also Kette weg vom Skimmer
> und am Schlauch befestigen
> 73 Michael



ja,  das wärs - ist zwar auch nicht genau die Mitte weil da ist ja der Schlauch..... nur ist das Ding ja mit der Höhe ziemlich kniffelig.. Die einzustellen damit es passt, da muss der Boden gerade sein glaub ich.

Es gibt ja autarke Skimmer, schwimmen oben auf mit Pumpe.  (z.B. Velda) - 
allerdings wollte ich meine eigene Pumpe möglichst verwenden. Auch dass solche Plastik-Kübel manchmal so teuer sind, verstehe ich auch nicht wirklich....


----------



## rainthanner (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Leistung einer Saugpumpe für einen Skimmer?*

Hallo, 

ich bin`s - der Miesepeter. 

Selbstsaugende Skimmer sind nicht ganz ungefährlich. 
In Verbindung mit langen Verrohrungen, können sie den Gashaushalt des Wassers deutlich beeinflussen und das kann für die Fischlein ungesund werden. 

Skimmer kann man eigentlich auch in Schwerkraft nachrüsten. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Vespabesitzer (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Leistung einer Saugpumpe für einen Skimmer?*

Hallo Rainer,..

 verstehe den Hinweis jetzt irgendwie nicht,.. 
Meinst du mit "Selbstansaugend" den gerade von Tobi genannten Velda ??

Aber wieso sprichtst du im gleichem Satz von Rohren??  (was für ein Gasproblem)

Der Velda hat doch kein Rohranschluss (braucht er doch auch nicht)...

Mein Skimmer hängt als Schwerkraft System am NG Filtergraben, Tierchen die im Skimmer durchschlüfen werden nicht "geschreddert" sondern
landen unbeschadet nach einer 5m Wasserrutsche im Filtergraben...

mfG.


----------



## tobi16 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Leistung einer Saugpumpe für einen Skimmer?*



rainthanner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Selbstsaugende Skimmer sind nicht ganz ungefährlich.
> 
> Skimmer kann man eigentlich auch in Schwerkraft nachrüsten.



auch ich versteh überhaupt nichts - wär ich ein Skimmer  Experte dann vielleicht schon ...


----------



## tobi16 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Leistung einer Saugpumpe für einen Skimmer?*

Schnauze voll - hole mir jetzt einen Velda oder Oase Swimskim - reinschmeissen - fertig , Nerven sind wertvoller als ein paar __ Kröten..


----------



## tobi16 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Leistung einer Saugpumpe für einen Skimmer?*



tobi16 schrieb:


> Schnauze voll - hole mir jetzt einen Velda oder Oase Swimskim - reinschmeissen - fertig , Nerven sind wertvoller als ein paar __ Kröten..


 na ja, das wars auch nicht ... lieber doch nicht Swimskin


----------

